# Wax for Phantom Black



## robokn

I have used the Megs products and TBH they do give a very good shine
but now with a black car I am looking for a deeper wetter look.

Any idea's peeps.

thanks

rob


----------



## kmpowell

I use Swissvax 'Saphir' on my black roof (Swissvax 'Onyx' for the white body) and it gives a really deep black!


----------



## davidg

Swissvax best of show 8) 8) 8) ,,,, gives a great deep long lasting shine , but not really a wet look


----------



## robokn

thanks chaps will look into both


----------



## NaughTTy

Definitely Best Of Show Rob - gives fantastic results - even on my 8 year old car 8)


----------



## magic1

Zaino products are also awesome on black:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

A "proper" wax is unbeatable IMO. Some nice examples of the Swissvax products so far and I'd have to go with the Best of Show.

I've tried SV's Mystery(Â£300) and Devine (Â£1.2K) and I'm hard pressed to see where the extra cash bought any benefits over the more real world priced BoS at Â£119.00.

Even the Saphir at Â£68.00 is not be sniffed at on dark colours - probably the BoS just has that little extra depth and warmth over Saphir - you have to decide if the extra cost is worth it? I do!

Some of the sealants can give a bright finish that look cold, hard and clinical...they simply don't have the depth and warmth that a premium carnauba wax gives. 
All subjective terms I know, but seeing two cars in the same colours side by side finished with a wax and sealant would show the difference.

No superlatives here - I'll just say it looks good :wink:

BoS:




























Dave[/img]


----------



## p1tse

jac-in-a-box, car's like a mirror


----------

